
European Parliament Recommends End-To-End Encryption for All Communications - doener
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/european-parliament-end-to-end-encryption-communications,34809.html
======
sudders
Good to see there's at least 1 government in the world that does what is best
for the needs and privacy of the many.

Europe truly is the home of the free.

------
ckuhl
I would be curious to see what effects such a bill would have on other
countries' approaches to surveillance and privacy. Taking the UK's push for
all forms of communication to be backdoored - would this result in all
communication to the EU being blocked? Or would perhaps all communications be
encrypted only within the EU?

~~~
prodmerc
There should be no communications that the government can't read. Said the PM.

So, the EU gets extra security while the UK can get hacked by literally anyone
unless they Great Firewall the whole island. Which should be easy to achieve.

I wish them good luck, it would be interesting to see their plan in action.
I'd have to move elsewhere, but that's no big deal compared to this awesome
free entertainment.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14577828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14577828)

------
known
Good one;

